# Non alcohol holidays or activities



## JOEC26 (16 Mar 2010)

As the partner of a recovering alcoholic I am interested if anyone knows of good alternatives for a holiday break at home or abroad. I am aware of a new resort in Portugal but is there anything else suitable for a youngish, active couple? We dont like B&B's but most good hotels have bars as their central focus......so looking forward to any pointers!


----------



## shesells (17 Mar 2010)

Have you considered Dubai or other Muslim destinations? Alcohol is available but not a central focus as it is in most of the West.


----------



## z107 (17 Mar 2010)

You can sort this by the value column and avoid any warzones.:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_countries_by_alcohol_consumption


----------



## mathepac (17 Mar 2010)

People who go around  focused on what they must "avoid" almost inevitably go blind to other possibilities. Rather than take the negative view, could I suggest a more positive one?


What outdoor leisure activities do you enjoy together?

Hill-walking, pony-trekking, canoeing, swimming, cycling, water-sports, fishing, etc. Pick a holiday themed / designed around your shared activity of choice.

What indoor leisure activities do you enjoy together?

Pick a holiday where the evenings can include theatre, music, cinema, dancing, fine dining, sight seeing, etc.
What part is your partner playing in identifying a suitable holiday destination that will not put his/her recovery at risk? He / she is the one who has (or should have) a network of knowledgeable, experienced, recovering friends, counsellors, etc. to help and advise in situations such as this.  If the work of finding a suitable holiday location is being left solely to you or you see this as primarily your role, I'd be concerned for the health of your relationship.

BTW, I assume the two  previous suggestions were meant in jest and that the "smileys" were omitted in error.


----------



## z107 (17 Mar 2010)

Quite a good way of approaching it Mathepac.


> BTW, I assume the two previous suggestions were meant in jest and that the "smileys" were omitted in error.


I wasn't joking. Alcohol seems to be ubiquitous, and I too am interested in what suggestions others have about how to go on holiday and not drink.

(Note that on the list above, Ireland has the second highest alcohol consumption per capita in the world! This in a country where you can't even buy a beer in the local shop)


----------



## mathepac (17 Mar 2010)

Thanks and apologies for my assumption.

I agree -  our national, sporting and so-called cultural celebrations seem to be increasingly and sadly drink-saturated. 

Listening to some  friends it seems that the leisure activity is now secondary to the drinking of alcohol.

Drink alcohol, go to the match, drink during the match, drink after the match
Drink alcohol before the concert, drink at the concert and drink afterwards
Drink at home with brunch before the parade, hip flasks at the parade (with the kids), pub after the parade (just this morning!)
No wonder drinks companies can afford to be so apparently generous in their sponsorships - they get the events / tournaments named after their products!


----------



## shesells (17 Mar 2010)

mathepac said:


> BTW, I assume the two  previous suggestions were meant in jest and that the "smileys" were omitted in error.



Mine wasn't in jest either. I've holidayed in several Muslim countries and alcohol though available was never a focus or "in your face" as it is in other destinations.


----------



## Eithneangela (17 Mar 2010)

I think you might forget about the alcohol issue - it can be bought/got anywhere in the world.  So, can I suggest making a list of the type of things you both might like from a holiday, prioritise and agree it, and then book it. Good Luck!


----------



## JOEC26 (17 Mar 2010)

Thanks; But is is "gay friendly?"


----------



## JOEC26 (17 Mar 2010)

Yes; It gives an interesting perspective; And some "nice" destinations too...as well as some to be avoided!


----------



## JOEC26 (17 Mar 2010)

I agree 100%; To be fair my partner is still in treatment & Im just doing some "groundwork". Thanks for the pointers!


----------



## z101 (17 Mar 2010)

How about something like this. I had friends who thought it was brilliant as they wanted to get away from boozy holidays.


----------



## z107 (17 Mar 2010)

Most of those countries with little or no alcohol consumption is because of religion, so I doubt they'd be gay tolerant.

You could try Norway where drink is outrageously expensive.


----------



## shesells (17 Mar 2010)

JOEC26 said:


> Thanks; But is is "gay friendly?"



You didn't mention this in your OP? It's a big factor too...and as pointed out, makes some of the replies irrelevant


----------



## mathepac (17 Mar 2010)

JOEC26 said:


> ... my partner is still in treatment ...


  This being the case you and your partner will face many, many challenges in the coming months of very early  recovery and holiday planning is unlikely to feature on a prioritised list of  "must do's".

If you are participating in the family-oriented part of the treatment,  by all means raise the issue with the staff, but I'd be surprised if they see it as having any immediate importance.


----------



## truthseeker (18 Mar 2010)

Do a self catering holiday, rent a villa with a pool in europe, go hiking, walking, sailing, fishing etc....

Ultimately your partner is going to have to face upto venues where alcohol is served and not try to avoid them, myself and my OH are not interested in drinking so on holidays we simply dont frequent the hotel bar.


----------



## Mpsox (18 Mar 2010)

The guy who is running that resort in Portugal is the Maitre'D on the RTE programme, The Restaurant. He was on Marion Finucane on the radio on Saturday morning, very interesting interview I have to say and I wish him well with it.

You could try some of the "Gourmet" B&Bs, kevin Dundon's springs to mind where the focus is on the food rather then the bar. Also hotels with a lot of activities/spas, my wife raves about Gleneagles in Scotland and she's not mad about pubs. when we are abroad, it's quite easy to never set foot in the hotel bar/pub if you don't want

Think you should be asking what are you and your partner into and then building you holiday around that, rather then trying to build it around avoiding something


----------



## Red (18 Mar 2010)

Try "Sober" Holidays.

Now a recovering alcoholic of four years standing, Andrew O'Loughlin unveiled 'Sober Holidays', Europe's first alcohol-free vacation for those trying to stay clean after kicking their addiction. 

http://www.independent.ie/opinion/a...oliday-for-recovering-alcoholics-2051998.html


----------



## gearoid (18 Mar 2010)

JOEC26 said:


> Thanks; But is is "gay friendly?"



I was going to suggest Syria or Iran before I read the above. Cycling holidays are good. Try Eamon Ryan's company (forgotten it's name) for European trips. You just need to be fit enough and after that I don't think there's any other requirements.


----------



## JOEC26 (23 Mar 2010)

Hi; That address seems to be suspnded?!


----------



## Paul999 (23 Mar 2010)

a cruise on the shannon!


----------

